# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Νέα-Φήμες για υπολογιστές apple

## kadronarxis

Ξεκινώ αυτό το thread, ώστε να αναφέρουμε εδώ μέσα, ότι φημολογίες ή νέα υπάρχουν γύρω από τα προϊόντα της apple.

Λειτουργικό, στην τωρινή μορφή του: 10.4.6 Mac OS X Tiger.

Αναμένουμε ibook(ή macbook) μέσα Απριλίου/Μαΐου 2006, 13,3 ".
Αναμένουμε macbook pro, με 17" οθόνη.

Τιμές για το ibook, από 999 ευρώ μέχρι 1500.
Τιμές για το macbook pro, ιδιαίτερα τσιμπημένες, πάνω από 2000 ευρώ.

----------


## kadronarxis

Ένα πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα στο Macbook Pro, θα βρείτε εδώ:
http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2740&p=1

Υπάρχει και σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο macbook(PowerBook G4), όπως και πολλές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του μηχανήματος.

----------


## kadronarxis

Αναφορά στο νέo mac mini με intel επεξεργαστή, έχει κάνει και το flash.gr.

Παρακαλώ, διαβάστε εδώ:

http://tech.flash.gr//news/world/2006/4/7/11948id/

----------


## kadronarxis

Σύμφωνα με μια ανώνυμη πηγή του www.macrumors.com, το καινούργιο ibook, θα βγει την Τρίτη, 9 Μαΐου.
άντε να δούμε, τι θα δούμε.

----------


## kadronarxis

το καινούργιο ibook για αύριο Τρίτη, 9/5 είναι γεγονός κατά 99,9999%.

Δείτε εδώ http://www.seminars.apple.com/cgi-bi...Id=45540&s=300

Επίσης ακούγεται ότι θα έχει τιμή που θα συζητηθεί για καιρό.

άντε να δούμε.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> May 10, 2006, from 03:00 PM - 04:00 PM Eastern


Δλδ ποια είναι η Ελληνική ώρα;  :Redface:

----------


## DrEthernet

22:00...
Αν και η ώρα αυτή αναφέρεται στο σεμινάριο. Λογικά το απόγευμα θα ξέρουμε.

----------


## UK_ADSL

> Ένα πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα στο Macbook Pro, θα βρείτε εδώ:
> http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2740&p=1
> 
> Υπάρχει και σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο macbook(PowerBook G4), όπως και πολλές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του μηχανήματος.


 Thanks για το site! Το mackbook pro πρόκειται για καταπληκτικό εργαλείο μιας και το έχω δουλέψει λίγο αν και η τιμή του είναι ελαφρώς τσουχτερή. Βέβαια στα λεφτά αυτά δύσκολα παίρνει κανείς κάτι ισάξιο. Σίγουρα πάντως πέρα από τις επιδόσεις του είναι πραγματικό κομψοτέχνημα τόσο από την πλευρά του design όσο και από την πλευρά της ποιότητας κατασκευής!

----------


## kadronarxis

Όσον αφορά το ibook(macbook),  μάλλον πρόκειται για false alarm.
Αυτή η μυστικοπάθεια της apple, μου την έχει δώσει.
Αυτά για σήμερα Τρίτη.Αύριο ίσως, μεθαύριο, μόνο ο Jobs γνωρίζει.

 :Mad:   :Crying:

----------


## kadronarxis

Την αρπάξαμε σήμερα κανονικά.
Σύμφωνα με αυτό:
http://www.thinksecret.com/news/050609macbook.html

ibook-macbook, θα δούμε την άλλη βδομάδα.
Έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση εντελώς.Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα βγει κάποια μέρα μέσα στον Μάιο.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Μα καλά είναι απίστευτος. Μας δίνει αμέσως αυτό που δεν περιμένουμε αφήνοντας μας μαμάκες ενώ μας κάνει να πεθαίνουμε απο ασφυξία και καθυστερεί κάτι που το περιμένουμε πως και πώς ξέρω γω...

----------


## teacake

Το νέο Macbook είναι γεγονός. Αυτή τη στιγμή η Apple κάνει update το Applestore (το αμερικάνικο εννοείται). Τα νέα μήλα ξεκινάνε από 1099$!

----------


## kadronarxis

ΒΓΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ iBook-Macbook.

1.83 Ghz Core Duo White, $1,099
-Ships 1-5 Business Days
-60 GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA hard drive
-Combo Drive

2.0 Ghz Core Duo White, $1,299
-Ships 1-5 Business Days
-60 GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA hard drive
-SuperDrive

2.0 Ghz Core Duo Black, $1,499
-Ships 3-7 Business Days
-80 GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA hard drive
-SuperDrive

All Models:
-13 widescreen, 1280x800 display
-Front Row and Apple Remote
-Integrated iSight
-MagSafe
-Integrated Intel GMA 950 graphics with 64 MB shared graphics memory
-mini-DVI with extended display support
-512MB 667 Mhz DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-5300)
-1 Firewire 400, 2 USB 2.0 ports
-Gigabit Ethernet
-Airport Extreme + Bluetooth 2.0 (EDR) Standard

Other Notes: The iBook G4 and 12" Powerbook G4 have been dropped from the Apple Store.

www.apple.com/macbook

Προσωπικά θα χτυπήσω το πιο φτηνό με dual core στα 1099 ευρώ.

ΆΝΤΕ ΓΕΡΑΑΑΑ

----------


## DrEthernet

> Προσωπικά θα χτυπήσω το πιο φτηνό με dual core στα 1099 ευρώ.


Μαύρο ή άσπρο;  :Wink: 

EDIT: χμμ, το μικρό, εκτός του ότι δε βγαίνει σε μαύρο, έχει Combo drive αντί για Superdrive.

----------


## Πύρρος

Intel Graphics  :Crying:

----------


## weakwire

ναι έχω δει 5 διαφορετικές εκδοχές γι'αυτό θέλω να δω το conference

----------


## nickolas2005

Δες πχ μία foto
http://www.maclife.gr/index.php/site/comments/ipod_6/

----------


## PlanB

> αν βγει ipod με touch screen οθόνη δεν θα είναι πολύ βολικό γιατί θα πρέπει να κοιτάς συνέχεια στην οθόνη


[...] και θα πρέπει να έχεις artwork για όλα τα τραγούδια για να λειτουργήσει σωστά το εφφέ όπου θα γυρίζεις τα εξώφυλλα των δίσκων με το δάχτυλο. Εγώ βαρέθηκα να περάσω σε όλα το artwork, μετά τα 4.000 τραγούδια εγκατέλειψα...

Επίσης, έχω ένα 60άρι 5ης γενιάς και νομίζω ότι είμαι καλυμμένος. Τα βίντεο που θέλω να κουβαλάω μαζί μου τα έχω, έχω και μία δεκαριά χιλιάδες τραγουδάκια, καμμία εκατοστή φωτογραφίες από το iPhoto και είναι γεμάτο λίγο πάνω από το μισό. Δεν θέλω κάτι πιο συγκλονιστικό, μουσική παίζει...

----------


## nickolas2005

Ακριβώς.. Για αυτό ειπα πιο πολυ για εφε και απο περιεργεια θα αγοραστεί.. Εγω πχ θα το αγορασω απο περιεργεια. :Razz:

----------


## PlanB

> δεν υπάρχει τίποτα σε live stream?


UPDATE (από το MacRumors):

ΕΔΩ θα βρείτε τη λίστα με όλα τα sites που μεταδίδουν νέα για το event.

Κι ΕΔΩ το μόνο site που _ίσως_ έχει βίντεο.

Και μία νεότερη είδηση, για να μην τη γράφω στο αντίστοιχο post: Κατά 99% θα ανακοινωθεί η ημερομηνία κυκλοφορίας του Leopard.  :Worthy: 

Όχι άλλο "coming in October"...  :Cool: 

Πες μας κι άλλα, θείε Steve!

----------

